# When does the breading season end for mini nubians?



## crazydazy55 (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi, it is my fist year raising goat. I have four mini nubian does pastured with a nigerian dwarf buck for the past three months. My does continue to come into heat. The buck is obviously in rut and very interested, but I have not yet seen him breed any of them. I am not sure if he is too short or does not know what he is suppose to be doing. For a while I thought that my does were having false heats and where actual bread. I thought this because their stomachs are hard. However, I recently counted the days between heats and it was 23. That makes it a real heat, right? I would like to sell my buck and get a full size nubia buck. However, it is near the end of the breading season. Nigerian dwarf goats can bread year round. If my mini nubian are half nigerian dwarf should they continue coming in heat? And if my does are in heat will a nubian buck stay in rut? I am just trying to figure out if I still have time to bread them? Any thoughts? Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

First, you should not be breeding a full size Nubian to your mini Nubians. The male should always be the same or smaller. A smaller full size Nubian is not the same thing as a Mini Nubian.

With having Nigerian in them, they may very well be year round breeders. It sounds like yours are.


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Next time one of your does comes into heat, hold the buck on a pallet (or anything that will give him some extra height) and have someone else bring the doe and back her up to him. That's what I had to do to get my mini nubian bred to my nigerian buck. He couldn't quite reach her with out standing on something first.


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

You might also be able to manage it if you have a gentle slope somewhere. My juvenile buckling ended up being my only option for one of my does this fall...except he just didn't have the height! He knew what he was supposed to do, but wasn't comfortable with less than solid footing. I happened to be leading my doe down a hill...he was following and saw his chance (I guess the angle was just right!) Success confirmed a month later by blood test. So -- a slight hill or rise might be another option for you. Good luck!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

To answer your first question, generally goat breeds that originated in warm climates will cycle all year round. Like boers, pygmies, nubians, and nigerian dwarfs. Breeds originating in colder climates (think European breeds) start cycling in August and stop around February. Your mini nubians should cycle all year round. But their strongest heats are usually in late summer and early fall.


----------

